# more than one ipod on account????



## talleylynn (Apr 24, 2009)

Can you have more than one ipod on an itunes account and share apps? Does it work like Amazon where you can have more than one kindle on the account?


----------



## hsuthard (Jan 6, 2010)

Yes, you can. My family shares three iPhones, two iPods, plus four Macs and our Apple TV. We share two accounts between each of them.


----------



## talleylynn (Apr 24, 2009)

Thanks for the information.


----------



## candggmom (Oct 27, 2008)

hsuthard - Can you help me on this sharing thing?  I gave my hubby an iPod Touch for Christmas and hooked it up to my computer and put some music, etc on it for him so he could enjoy it immediately.  The only problem I have is all my contacts and my email are showing up on his device and if I try to delete them from his - it deletes from all devices (I have an iPhone and iPad).  How do I stop all this?  Do I need to set him up his own account on iTunes or what?  HELP!!

Thanks,

Kathy in NC


----------

